# WOC: MaryKay????



## K_ashanti (Sep 13, 2009)

i just was wodering do any of you ladies using of the products??? i remember my mom using this back in the day, just the other day she brought home a catalog and it caught my eye, esp the foundation, i want to order something but not too sure help pls


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 13, 2009)

MK covers WOC skintones so you'll be okay for skintone matching. I use their  orange powder for my under eyes and still have a stick cream blush that I've had for years that I'd def rebuy.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

I use the foundation and concealor...its my go-to when I have to wear makeup all day-doesnt clog my pores, non transferrable, and people never detect it. I give MK foundation two thumbs up. It comes in a small white tube, and is fairly thick---Revlon Colorstay (oil free) is much much runnier.

Another great plus, is now that I know my shade, I can buy them on ebay for like, 2.99

I wear 507 Bronze Full coverage. The 507 Bronze Medium coverage is waaay too yellow, while the 506 Full coverage seems to match but is a tad ashy. So when being matched, remember that the formula of the shade u wear makes a significant difference.

HTH


----------



## neonbright (Sep 13, 2009)

1.  Mary Kay Timewise Moisturizer Comb/Oily2.  Mary Kay Timewise 3-1 Cleanser
3.  Mary Kay Sheer Mineral Pressed Powder Bronze 2


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2009)

MaryKay lip products, skincare, and foundations are good. I don't like their eyeshadows or blushes though. Don't bother with their brush sets. I got one for free that I was using before MAC and now that I use MAC brushes, MK brushes are lame.


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 14, 2009)

i think i want to order some foundation not sure what color though


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_MaryKay lip products, skincare, and foundations are good. I don't like their eyeshadows or blushes though. Don't bother with their brush sets. I got one for free that I was using before MAC and now that I use MAC brushes, MK brushes are lame._

 
My thoughts exactly!  My mom is a Mary Kay consultant so I wore their makeup all through High School and college and up until about 2006 when I got into MAC.  I still use certain Mary Kay products.

I have tried most of their products and here is what I would recommend:

1.  Eye Makeup Remover!  This is the BEST and only kind I use and I have tried everything.

2. They make these cream to powder eye shadows that are an awesome base for eyeshadow!

3.  Face Masks and Lip Masks are awesome!

4.  Timewish facial cleanser and moustrizer.

5. Acne gel- this is awesome for blemishes.  Even my dad uses it haha

6.  Bronzing beads (I am not sure if they still make them but if you can find them, they are really great bronzers).

7. Their foundation and concealers are good.  

8.  Nailpolishes are good too.  But I prefer OPI or China Glaze (they last longer without chipping).

The only things I don't really like are their eyeshadows and blushes.  They are pretty colors but just don't last.  My color would always wear off withing hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  For some reason my mom loves them, but she doesn't wear as much makeup as me lol.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh and their brushes are AWFUL!  I had the brush set up until I started investing in MAC brushes and I would end up using my finger most of the time because their eye/lip brushes are so bad LOL.

Another really good product I still wear are some of the lipsticks. They use to make one called Intensity Controller that was a shimmery gold nude you could wear over any color to enchance a lighter shade or tone a darker color down.  It was really pretty. I also liked a bunch of their LE lipsticks that I lost or the names wore off and now I can never find anything like it


----------



## ebonylady (Sep 14, 2009)

I love MK concealer.  It is very smooth and easy to work with.  It is buildable but doesn't get cakey.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like Mary Kay alot, my mom does or used to do it so I can test alot of the products. I agree with who said the eye remover is great, cuz it is. It gets rid of any trace of eye makeup in like two swipes, mascara included. There really isn't anything in the line I don't like, well the mascara is not a hit with me. I still use my MK blush brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for foundation, I don't wear the full coverage but I like the tinted moisturizer. It covers most imperfections and it stays almost all day. I'm a little darker than NC 45 and I wear Bronze 1.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree about the Eye Makeup remover...it is the best I have ever used and I use it everyday..I used to wear MK lonnnngggg time ago...But I haven't used anything from that line other then the Eye MU remover in many years 


Oh wait I use the Timewise Lip Primer...I do like that too


----------



## nongoma (Sep 15, 2009)

Mary Kay Signature primer is my go to eyeshadow primer. For me it works better than TFSI and UDPP plus is lasts an age!!!! Might do a review now...


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 27, 2009)

swatches for the NC45s!















This is MK 507 Full Coverage foundation


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 12, 2009)

I used MK skin care, foundation, and blush when I lived in Florida. My makeup always looked nice and I never had any breakouts ever. I usually turned to other brands for eye and lip color though.


----------



## Starr1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the foundation, I've never had a problem with it breaking me out.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to use their eyeshadow until I started getting into MAC. I love their foundation and concealer


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 22, 2009)

I still use a few of the MK shadows n lipglosses.


----------

